# Another loss to Rainbow Bridge :( Tank, my old poop.



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All, I have a sweet, quirky little Chinese Crested boy, and a wonderful, beautiful German Shepherd girl, who are both youngsters - they will be two years old in October and November, respectively. For 19 years, I had pugs and French Bulldogs in my house. Saturday, my Tank went to the Bridge. He was the frenchie I always talked about with an attitude problem. He was such a old poop. A canine behaviorist reject. He didn't get along with any other dog. Always grouchy, growling at the other dogs, and a challenge to us. But he was loved. He got very sick very quickly. The vet presumed, and I agreed, that it was a liver issue. He quit eating, became more lethargic than usual, his oral mucosa was dry, white, and had a slight yellow tinge. His stools were minimal because he refused to eat, but they were an orangey color (brown stool plus yellow jaundiced color equals orange). His skin took on a jaundiced tint the last day. He was given IV fluids, IM pain meds and antibiotics over two days, but nothing helped. I went to my tried and true boiled chicken and rice, but he never took a bite. My vet here in Costa Rica said exactly the words I needed to hear as a retired Hospice nurse - "quality of life", "burden versus benefit". He was the last of my original pack, which marks the end of an era. Crap. It never gets any easier. I have lost four old dogs in the last year and a half since moving to Costa Rica, and I lost three in the year before that in the States. My vet here told me he had never seen a pug as old as my last one (16 years and four months), or a frenchie as old as my Tank (12 years). He said "Congratulations", I guess about getting them to that ripe old age. I am so tired of this heartache, seven times in a little over two years. Thank for letting me talk - I know that you all understand.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so very sorry for all of your losses. Heartbreaking.

Moms


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. No matter how long we have our beautiful pups it is never long enough. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your losses.I recently lost my little guy too,who was also quite the curmudgeon.They may be tiny but such huge personalities!R.I.P. Tank.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Its always so heartbreaking to say goodbye. I am so sorry for the loss of your little guy. RIP Tank


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

It never gets any easier. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Grief is cummulative, and the losses over the past 2 1/2 years have been brutal. I know things will get better as time passes, and I am so appreciating my crestie and shepherd!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Ohhhh, I'm so sorry for all your loses over the last 2 years, I wish there was something I could say to heal the heartache, my deepest sympathies to you and your household.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I can only imagine how difficult it's been.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving Tank a great life. It sounds like Tank gave you a great life as well. Peace to you and great grouchy funny memories.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for all your losses. Can't begin to imagine going through that pain time and time again.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

nothing more that I can say other than to carry a tissue as the happy memories bring salty tears. Those are a tribute to lives well spent.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is never easy to lose any of them....a long time friend, even though blessed with many years, is often the hardest on the heart....we love them, we ease their way, and gather the grief tempering it with the love of years....

I am so sorry for your losses.....I really understand and share your grief


Lee


----------

